
Show HN: Get control of your Linux servers - ktsaou
http://mynetdata.io/
======
snadal
Really nice, indeed.

Very useful too the hints on each metric. I've not read docs in depth but I'd
like to see also a compacted dashboard to avoid scroll for the latest ones.

Congrats :)

~~~
ktsaou
thanks!

~~~
snadal
Thank you for sharing.

Definitely I'll give it a try on some internal servers :)

------
ohyeshedid
Why are you submitting this multiple times using multiple domains?

